# 2/25 Pensacola Beach Pomp



## Salt4Lifer (Jun 1, 2013)

Pomp #1 for 2019! 

The quick story:
I was diagnosed with cancer at the beginning of the year and spent 17 days in the hospital after surgeries. On the bleak nights/days, I remember the thing I thought about the most is the possibility to never getting the chance to be back on the beach fishing. Still have cancer, inoperable, and start chemo soon but I made it back to the beach on this beautiful day. After a few hours, I got one hit and it was this fish. Swam right to me and on waves so I barely fought it lol 
Once it hit the sand, I was surprised at the size. I just realized I didn't measure it, maybe around 17 inches. Caught on fish bites.


----------



## jmacvip (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice fish, he'll be good eating and good luck with the chemo.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice one ! I'm going to add you in my prayers tonight ,and ask the good Lord to help you through this cancer treatment and give you many many more days of catching pompano on the beach .


----------



## lees way2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Great job on the pomp. I like Russ will be praying for you and your family,as well as the group of nurses about to start there job. If ya need any help with any thing I am free purty much any time. Tommy


----------



## Jal (Dec 18, 2017)

God Bless You and prayers for many more good fishing days.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

I was thinking those were about to show up. Glad you were able to get out there and enjoy the day.


----------



## SurfFishingMeister (Aug 18, 2015)

Hey man, are you local to the area? I will be praying hard for you! That catch was God’s gracious way of telling you he’s there every step of the way! 

Tony


----------



## KyleForAwhile! (Jul 27, 2017)

God Bless you man, Good luck with chemo and btw that's a good fish!


----------



## seejay (May 10, 2009)

Nice catch of the day. Good Luck with the chemo, prayers to you. Keep your faith and trust in the Lord.


----------



## Salt4Lifer (Jun 1, 2013)

SurfFishingMeister said:


> Hey man, are you local to the area? I will be praying hard for you! That catch was God’s gracious way of telling you he’s there every step of the way!
> 
> Tony


I moved here from Indiana 6 years ago last October. P'cola is my home, I love it. I've fished my whole life but when I got to the salt water, I was lost. It was this forum and youtube that got me started. I thank all you people. I went from surf fishing to mahi and kings of the yak. :thumbup:


----------



## Salt4Lifer (Jun 1, 2013)

Thank you to everyone for the kind words. 
Since I will be off work this spring and will have extra time to fish throughout the middle of the week, I hope I can share the beach with some of ya'll this season. :thumbup:


----------



## Alumacrafty (Feb 4, 2018)

I will be praying for you brother in Christ. Stay strong in your faith knowing and trusting all in the good Lord. I will be heading back next weekend but hope to sit on the beach and watch our fishing poles. Take care and God Bless.


----------



## Salt4Lifer (Jun 1, 2013)

By the way, while cleaning, I open the stomach and it was filled with sand flea parts lol

Anyone interested, I have a youtube channel too:

https://www.youtube.com/user/WhatWouldJeffersonDo


----------

